
Most of Deadspin staff resigns in protest - blahedo
https://ftw.usatoday.com/2019/10/deadspin-rip
======
dredmorbius
404.

Archive.org redirects to the 404 page also:

[https://web.archive.org/web/*/https://www.usatoday.com/40507...](https://web.archive.org/web/*/https://www.usatoday.com/40507251)

Story seems to be at [https://ftw.usatoday.com/2019/10/deadspin-
rip](https://ftw.usatoday.com/2019/10/deadspin-rip)

~~~
dang
Changed from
[https://www.usatoday.com/40507251](https://www.usatoday.com/40507251).
Thanks!

